# About to sell out- hay prices!



## 1sttimemom (Mar 1, 2005)

So we've been thinking hay might start coming down. That's what we get for thinking!! Looks like the small bales (50lbs) are going $8-11 per bale. We usually buy big squares or rounds. Our hay guy is getting $200/ton to the grinder and they bought about all he's got. This hay gets ground and goes to feed lots & dairy. He said he could probably get us a bale or 2 as he's almost out but it's going to be $175 per round bale!!! That's about what we paid per ton last yr and that was delivered and put in our barn. Looking at the local hay forecast/market prices in ag news it's going to be rough. I just don't think I can justify the expense. Are other's having this issue? We usually like to put 8 to 10 ton in our barn before winter and like to buy a local bulk load for delivery. Usually we can find local, but many fields around us are now in corn. The feedlots made contracts with many farmers so all their hay goes to grind as they are basically buying the field. Farmers often don't even have to bale this hay, just cut, dry, and it goes right into this giant grinding vat. So at $200 per ton plus way less work & expense I can't blame them.

I've already cut down last couple yrs, but this has got to give. So we are thinking we might sell a few more and just keep kids riding ponies and 2 riding horses. So here's what we've got that might go:

Intaglio Liberty: Reg palomino Morgan mare. 14.3 or so, cute chunky little mare with perfect gold color. Nice trail horse for some with a bit of experience. Not spooky or crazy just peppy. Very easy to catch, friendly, easy keeper. Has produced 1 foal, a flaxen filly. Can be exposed to our flaxen morgan stallion if wanted. $2000

Flower: reg'd morgan filly (pending) out of above mare. Flaxen yearling filly with tons of wavy mane. Very pretty and stout built, correct. Hasn't had tons done with her as was mostly pasture raised but are working with her now. Has some very ncie old western working and gov't breeding. I've wanted a flaxen filly for YEARS and they are hard to come by so hate to sell but... $850

Sparkle- re'd (pending) yearling welsh filly. Sired by imported sec C stallion and out of our A mare. Chestnut with some chrome. Very, very pretty little thing. Will make someone a very fancy driving pony. Her dam is our kids riding and family driving pony. Working with her some now as she was another pasture raised foal. It was my dream to have a welsh cob filly! I think she will mature under/around 13H. $1200

Oreo- Walker mare, black & white tobiano. Has mostly been a broodmare and doesn't really remember saddle work. When I bought her the papers did not match so she sells as grade. She is older, 20+. Getting some arthritis in front knee. Hasn't foaled for a 3 yrs and didn't settle last yr. Currently in pasture with our morgan stallion to keep him company. Could be bred??? Very friendly, perfect ground manners, would be good companion or collection mare. Good home only, we can talk.

Dreamer: Reg 3 yr morgan stallion. Very rare sabino/splash coloring plus very flaxen. Really beautiful guy. Well halter broke, friendly & easy going, ready to start saddle work. This was my "dream" horse and last foal from my beloved flaxen mare Rosie. I really hate to sell but we are not going to be breeding and he needs to be used. You will not find a more beautiful morgan stallion anywhere. Has sired 1 very nice pony cross foal with tons of color. Negotiable price- lets talk!


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

Haven't seen it quite as acutely here in KY except for the slow upward trend because of increased production costs with fuel and fertilizer. Sorry to hear you're having to look at letting the horses go after all the work you've put into them.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Why don't you try to get hay from someplace like IL? I was pleased to get $3.50 for small square bales of good grass hay earlier this years. I think round bales are going for $30 to $40. I'd think you would spend much less for your hay if you transport it in. I think our neighbor got somewhere around $5/small bale for alfalfa. Heck, it might be worth driving somewhere hay costs less to take a look at it and then haul plenty back (or pay somebody to transport it) to your place. You might make a good amount of money out of the whole thing.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

I feel for you, those prices would make things really difficult.

So far this year there's quite a bit around here at $3.00, Some are doing $2.00 out of the field.

I've seen med. rounds for $20.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

I am paying $3.50 for about a 50 lb bale I can only load 10 at a time in my van I think I have made 3 trips. Nice nice grass hay. He is baling more as we speak his daughter told me yesterday. I know he also has clover hay but that is a bit rich for my mule. Sorry prices are so high for you. I think last year I would only be paying $2.75 for the same bale. I am just lucky to find ANYONE that does have square bales around here all I mainly see is rounds and they are going for $30-35.00. Nothing fancy about the rounds they are just whatever is growing in the field.


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

I paid $300/ton all through winter. First cutting just came in from across the state and it's still at $300/ton. Not pretty.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Not only are the costs of production going up but many of the producers are going to big bales only. Small square bales are harder to find, at least around here and are more expensive for that reason as well.


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

Could also look to lease some pasture. Enough of it can get you through winter, without hay.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I'm sorry for your troubles :-( I'm still getting good prices on hay same as last year. $2.50/bale for really small grass hay. my other hay guy has hay that smells so nice I want to eat it! it's $4/bale for grass alfalfa mix they are probably the 50lb bales. If you want I can get you a # for a guy that sells hay to race tracks in FL. I don't know how the shipping is arranged but last year his sold me a few bales for $5/bale. I think he said he got $9/bale when it was shipped. It was nice hay, kind of "fine" for my horses liking but she ate it. Let me know if your interested in calling him.

Your horses are BEAUTIFUL!!!! I'd hate to see you have to sell. I loved the 2 sabino stallions on your web site!
Heidi


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

Round bales - net wrapped- $35.00 delivered. Not sure of the weight.
Going to pick up some extra grass square bales this Sat. for $3.50 a bale. Our regular guy we get the square bales from thinks he'll be able to get us our 200 bales we requested but he's not sure. $4.00 a bale for grass/alfalfa mix and he loads it on the flatbed. His bales also weigh about 65 lbs. - 70 lbs. It's about all I can do to pick one up these days and don't expect me to do any hard labor for a couple of days after I unload that trailer!LOL At least I get the easy end of the deal, hubby's in hay mow stacking them. 

So far those prices are the same as last year. We had a good first cutting in the area but we've not had any rain in weeks. Grass is already drying up and not growing so I expect prices to skyrocket around here (southern Indiana). Keep telling hubby to call our round bale supplier and get another 10 bales before it does because the way the pastures look now we'll be putting bales out by the first of August.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

southerngurl said:


> Could also look to lease some pasture. Enough of it can get you through winter, without hay.


Unfortunately not in Colorado. Very different seasons/climate as I learned when I moved from MT to KY. Here in KY you talk about acres ... for winter pasture in CO (or MT) you have to talk in hundreds of acres.


----------



## beaniweeni (Oct 11, 2010)

I feel your pain. Here in Southern CO, prices are staying around $10/bale. I found a young man that charged $8.50/bale delivered. I bought 80 bales and hope to get more soon. I lost my old stud a couple of weeks back, so all I have now is my donkey and my dairy goats. Won't need as much hay. I think the growers are ripping people off big time, but unless you can grow your own what are we to do?


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

beaniweeni said:


> I feel your pain. Here in Southern CO, prices are staying around $10/bale. I found a young man that charged $8.50/bale delivered. I bought 80 bales and hope to get more soon. I lost my old stud a couple of weeks back, so all I have now is my donkey and my dairy goats. Won't need as much hay. I think the growers are ripping people off big time, but unless you can grow your own what are we to do?


Really not fair to say that unless you understand all the costs involved with producing the hay. I grow and cut my own and let me tell you sometimes it would be cheaper for me to buy it when you consider cost of equipment, maintenance and repair of equipment, fuel costs, hours of labor and then toss on top of that weather complications.


----------



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

Cliff said:


> Really not fair to say that unless you understand all the costs involved with producing the hay. I grow and cut my own and let me tell you sometimes it would be cheaper for me to buy it when you consider cost of equipment, maintenance and repair of equipment, fuel costs, hours of labor and then toss on top of that weather complications.


Actually this year they are correct in that statement. Due to Texas drought people having been taking their hay to Texas causing a shortage here. What was $4 per bale last year is now $10 and up. Supply and demand, we want it we have to pay for it or it is going to Texas and some will tell you that to your face. 
I buy grass hay 3x3x8's, last year it cost me $70 per bale this year I am paying $120. 


SFM is correct, it is brown here about 6 months out of the year and we have to buy hay. There is nothing available for them to eat from around Oct to April. 
Does not cause my one cheap neighbor to buy hay, his horses break out and come and eat mine and the other neighbors hay, works for him I guess and saves on his hay costs


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

I checked into bales of hay yesterday...coastal square bales were $10 each and they were selling oat hay for $9 a square bale here...prices are unreal....


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Anyone telling you they are hauling hay a thousand miles or more to get more money for it either can't do the math, it is simply a rumor, or they are trying to rip you off. You are not going to get $10.00 or whatever a bale in TX without having some serious trucking costs. The trucker isn't going to give you that for it, then haul it. Last year our DD in the Houston area was having trouble finding hay and even if we gave her the hay, it would cost more than she could buy it for. That was hauling 2300 miles, which is why they found some much closer, cheaper. She had already decided that she would bring the horses up here if it got too hard to find hay.

One of the reasons hay is getting harder to find in some areas is people can't or won't pay more than so much for it. There are other crops that have become more profitable and easier to grow. A lot of hay in our area is being put in large bales and sold to exporters who compress it and send it overseas. They pay cash, show up when they say they are coming and are much easier to work with than the general public. The only thing keeping the price of hay as low as it is is that so the numbers of stock have been reduced. If there were the numbers of horses being fed well as there were 10 yrs ago the price of hay would be much higher than it is now.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

Here in Arizona we have the 3 wire, 120-130 pound rectangular bales.

Alfalfa is running slightly less than Bermuda grass hay. Prices are $15 to $20/bale depending where you go.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Molly Mckee said:


> Anyone telling you they are hauling hay a thousand miles or more to get more money for it either can't do the math, it is simply a rumor, or they are trying to rip you off. You are not going to get $10.00 or whatever a bale in TX without having some serious trucking costs. The trucker isn't going to give you that for it, then haul it. Last year our DD in the Houston area was having trouble finding hay and even if we gave her the hay, it would cost more than she could buy it for. That was hauling 2300 miles, which is why they found some much closer, cheaper. She had already decided that she would bring the horses up here if it got too hard to find hay.


As I stated I was not sure how the shipping arrangements worked out with this guy. All I know is he sold it to me for $5/bale cause I picked it up what went to FL race tracks he said was $9/bale. I don't know if he owned his own trucking company of if the trainers hauled it. He had HUGE barns filled with very nice hay last year. I haven't talked to him this year, but if anyone wants to call him to see about getting hay shipped, I'll be happy to give you his number. It never hurts to ask when your desperate 
This guy is Dean Chance, a MLB pitcher from the 60's. Anyone ever heard of him? I wasn't born then and I'm not into baseball! 
Heidi


----------



## beaniweeni (Oct 11, 2010)

All the people I bought hay from last year told me that they had shipped it to Texas. It went from $6.50/bale to $10/bale almost overnight. Fuel prices, equipment costs didn't go up that quick. It was a case of supply and demand. Our growers sent their hay to Texas, made more money then didn't have any for people here. The hay this year started at $12/bale. Then a few people charged $8-$9, and they are selling it as fast as they can bale it. There are still those that post on CL charging $10. Fuel costs here are no different then in other parts of the country, tractors aren't more expensive, etc. So I hold to my belief that there is price gouging going on. It's okay to make a profit but to make a killing on it is wrong. That's what is wrong with our economy, everyone trying to make a killing. Believe me, if I could grow alfalfa on my land I would. I just don't have enough water.


----------



## 1sttimemom (Mar 1, 2005)

Lots of folks in my area are very upset about the prices this year and do believe there is some fishy stuff going on. All I know is I live right in the midst of many hay fields. I see my farmer neighbors seem to be doing pretty good. They are buying new trucks and bigger tractors.


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

deleted


----------



## PaulNKS (Jan 11, 2009)

In all due respect and not to sound argumentative.... I would say that anyone thinking they are being gouged.... Go out and buy your own hayfield, tractor, swather, rake (still needed at times even with the swather), baler, balls of twine, several tons of fertilizer, a few hundred gallons of fuel and see if you can sell the hay any cheaper than the people you think are gouging.

Hay is not cheap to make. When I sell the excess, I only break even. It pays for the baling of what I keep and the associated expenses. I don't use new equipment. We have an AC WD, WD-45 and an AC 190XT. Nothing fancy. Our balers are not new and our swather and rake have seen better days.

It's sort of like when the government gave us drought relief money a few years back based on the number of head of cattle we had. I had a guy tell me that he sure wished the gov't would just write him checks. I told him then, if he would go spend 100K on land, 50K on cattle, they would happily give him a measly $800 check for drought relief...

Same argument applies to hay. Costs of equipment are outrageous. Cost of fertilizer is throught the roof, and fuel is just nuts. 

So, anyone that doesn't like paying for the hay has every right to buy his/her own land and equipment to make their own.

...just sayin


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

PaulNKS - if what you sell causes you to break even on your costs, but you are keeping some, then you are making a profit on what you sell. Figure out how much it would cost you to buy the hay you keep and figure that as profit, might be a pretty nice sum. 

However, I do believe hay is expensive to make... just add fuel costs in for all that farm equipment at today's prices and WOW! It's got to use a lot of expensive fuel as well as having all sorts of equipment and the land, water, etc.


----------



## PaulNKS (Jan 11, 2009)

GrannyCarol said:


> PaulNKS - if what you sell causes you to break even on your costs, but you are keeping some, then you are making a profit on what you sell. Figure out how much it would cost you to buy the hay you keep and figure that as profit, might be a pretty nice sum.
> 
> However, I do believe hay is expensive to make... just add fuel costs in for all that farm equipment at today's prices and WOW! It's got to use a lot of expensive fuel as well as having all sorts of equipment and the land, water, etc.


The way I look at it, if it pays for all the baling and I have no money left over, it's not a profit. lol I can cook my books. lol

I'm spending from $35 to $40 per day in fuel alone.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

While I understand the pain of not being able to find good hay at the price you want to pay, but unless you have sent your hay guy a check anyway when the yield was bad or got rained on or there was a glut on the market I don't think you should be complaining. We will work with regular customers to an extent but if there weren't some years when hay brings a good price, no one would make hay unless they needed it.

You can look online for hay prices if you think hay is overpriced for your area. The cost of making hay has gone up every year and if you factor in the cost of machinery and parts, as well as seeding, fertilizer, spray. It is not a big money maker, even in a good year. 

To save money ask if you can buy hay out of the field. It costs more every time it's handled so once it's in the barn or stacked the price goes up. Having it delivered if you can find someone who will do that is the most costly and limits your option as fewer people will do delivery every year.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

GrannyCarol said:


> PaulNKS - if what you sell causes you to break even on your costs, but you are keeping some, then you are making a profit on what you sell. Figure out how much it would cost you to buy the hay you keep and figure that as profit, might be a pretty nice sum.
> 
> However, I do believe hay is expensive to make... just add fuel costs in for all that farm equipment at today's prices and WOW! It's got to use a lot of expensive fuel as well as having all sorts of equipment and the land, water, etc.


It's not really profit if you are not making any money for your labor. Making hay is a hot, sweaty job that it is hard to find help for, even if you can pay them. The more you automate, the more machinery costs- both to buy it then fix it.

It's not only the fuel you use to make hay, but just about everything involved it oil based. If you fertilize, spray, use baler twine or wraps, it's all petroleum based and prices go up accordingly.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Hay prices are going up around my area because it's getting way more profitable to raise corn. It's getting to the point that if you don't own your field, you may not find it to purchase. 

The railroad has updated their lines, and two big new grain elevators are being built so they can efficiently move corn from the upper Midwest to the west coast for shipment. 

So it's not about how much it cost to make hay, it's about how much profit per acre you can make on hay compared to corn. At least in my area.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Seed, fertilizer, tractor, haybine, rake, baler, fuel, grease, twine. Land, labor, and property tax share. Our cost to produce our small squares is about $4.00 per bale, if one includes property taxes for the hay land. The equipment was paid off years ago, labor is DH, myself, and the boys. Selling price? $3.00. People are switching to rounds (cheaper, but harder to handle and lots more waste). We make good quality hay, timothy & brome, no rain, dry, nice and green, what we don't sell is stored inside.

I'd be glad to sell you what I have for $3.00 per bale. You pay the shipping, too. Please don't talk about growers gouging the consumer. You have to make money where you can - if shipping it to Texas earns the grower an extra buck or two - it probably goes to pay his property taxes or equipment loans.

1stTM - I'm sorry you have to sell - you have gorgeous horses!


----------



## 1sttimemom (Mar 1, 2005)

If you have $3 bale hay I would be interested in finding out where you are located!!! Like I said I usually try to buy local but if shipping it in or driving to go get it works out better I may do that. And I do know how much work it is to put up hay. One farm i worked at grew it's own horse hay. While they contracted to have it bailed, myself and my then boyfriend used our little truck & flat trailer to pick out of field and stack in the barn for them. We got a small amount per bale for doing that! Serious hot, sweaty, backbreaking labor. 

BTW, I never said they are price gouging. I do know that some in this region feel that's what's going on. I said if they can sell to grinder or grow corn, etc, and make more $$ than I really can't blame them. Although I do wonder about some of the one's who are basically our neighbors & we bought regularly, paid upfront, & we sent business to for YEARS, sending our horsie friends who came out and paid good $$$, etc. When the $$ was better elsewhere there was certainyl no loyalty to the old "little" buyers from some of these guys. That's kind of a bummer but is the law of supply and demand.


----------



## beaniweeni (Oct 11, 2010)

I haven't seen $3/bale for many years. Living on a farm, I realize we never "make a profit". However, I sell my eggs and produce for a fair price. I don't send it down the road to make triple what I normally sell it for. I do own farm equipment, and no. it's not cheap. If I charged for my labor, my stuff would be outrageous.

Just sayin...


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

2011 hay is going for $1 and $2 on Craigslist here to clear out the barn for 2012.

1st time mom - pm'd you.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

If you know anyone that is involved in trucking ask them how to find a trucker in your area. If you can find a trucker that is going to Denver without a load, it may be cheaper to get hay to you, especially if it's a flatbed and would be easy to load. 

Our son moved from the Boise area to Maine this year, but hay was always cheaper there than here. I would start looking in a circle around Denver to see what I could find within reasonable hauling area. When we lived in the Houston area there were years I didn't think we could find hay, but it always worked. My husband said you could talk to a hay broker, maybe in Idaho Falls and see what it would cost you to get a semi load. You can always sell what you don't need. We'd be happy to help you, but southern Idaho is a lot less trucking. Most states that have a lot of hay growers have websites that give you average prices and somewhere on the page it will have a place to call to get help if you need hay.


----------



## Sherry in Iowa (Jan 10, 2010)

I feel your pain..we are in the same shape. Selling down on the Dexter cattle and next year .. if things don't change..we'll be selling the last of the Dexters.

We paid $6 a small bale and $80 a large bale so far this year. It's expected to go up if the "rains" don't come.


----------



## hrslvrtrailridr (Jan 9, 2007)

Been dealing with high hay prices here in Alaska for awhile now. Average price is 11$-12$ for a 50 pound bale. Rounds run 125$ or better for 1000 pounder. 600 pounder $85 and up. Fertilizer, fuel and the short season pushes prices up. Feed store prices are killer, hay from Washington costs $800-$1000 dollars a ton at the store! I have a friend who contracts a van load up from WA for around $590 a ton last fall. If the season stays wet and no local hay gets up we end up buying pelleted hay for $20 or so a 50 pound bag.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

I had a shocker here.... first 6 months I couldn't find any good hay. Luckily I brought some 110lb Super nice Orchard Grass hay bales with me.

A friend finely told me about a place that does great hay, however it is 1 1/2 hours from me and I don't have a truck.
Between the UHaul truck rental and the hay... 105- 35lb bales of hay cost me over $900.00.... So that makes it $8.57 for each 35lb bale.
I am glad I have small easy keeper horses.

When I hayed my old place in Oregon, 65lb very nice grass bales only costed me $1.65 each to do.

I feel your pain. Hope you can find some good hay soon.


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

> I think the growers are ripping people off big time, but unless you can grow your own what are we to do?





> Really not fair to say that unless you understand all the costs involved with producing the hay. I grow and cut my own and let me tell you sometimes it would be cheaper for me to buy it when you consider cost of equipment, maintenance and repair of equipment, fuel costs, hours of labor and then toss on top of that weather complications.


I don't think it is fair to generalize all growers, but.....OTOH, there are growers out there that do price gouge when there are shortages and they can take advantage of it, just like there are gas stations, grocery stores etc that price gouge....but I dont believe that everyone does it either! I know for a fact that last year there were some growers here that sold their hay to drought stricken states and made a hefty profit instead of selling it here locally. Which is wrong, wrong, wrong in my book! Meaning i think it is unfair to take advantage of people, but life is what it is..

We suffered a serious drought here several years ago and I spent a fortune on hay from out of state...and locally...so yes gouging does happen. Some hay sellers even went so far as to bale up trashed fields meaning they havent grown anything on them in 7 or 8 years and was selling it around here when we had the drought.

It is going to be a long hot summer and winter here if we dont hurry up and get some rain. I have already talk to my hay man---and I might be in trouble. I am already stocking up what I can find and have just started putting out round bales for the horses and calves the other day because pastures are drying it up.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I don't understand how someone can price gouge on hay and sell it. Farmers don't have any control of what the other guy charges for his hay. If I sell my hay for 130 a ton and you think that is too much, you buy from someone else. There are often people that bale garbage and think it should be the same price as good hay but smart people won't buy it.

Hauling hay isn't cheap. Like I said earlier, if we had given our DD hay, it would still have cost her more than hay that was grown closer to Houston.

You may see what we are seeing here. Growers are selling more and more to wholesalers. It's not a price thing, it is a matter of convenience. You bale, the semi's come in, pay you, load, and haul the hay away. Much easier than selling to lots of different people, many who don't show up when they say they will, don't want to pay more when you have put it in the barn because they didn't show up, and want you to wait for your money or hold hay for them to pick up a few bales at a time. Then they want it cheaper. People will also charge a lot more to deliver hay because they don't want to spend the time or put up with the hassle.

While you are probably a good customer you would be surprised how many are not.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

I know this is a shock to some of you, but farmer's aren't growing hay so that you can afford to keep a horse. They are growing hay to raise money to support their family and pay their bills.

If they can get good high prices for their hay, more power to them. If they can't get good prices, then maybe they will switch to growing corn for ethanol and there won't be any hay for you at all.

If you think hay can be raised and sold cheaper, then perhaps you should buy a hay field and give it a try? Why not? If you think they are making such a huge profit, it would be a good little money earning business for you.


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

> I don't understand how someone can price gouge on hay and sell it. Farmers don't have any control of what the other guy charges for his hay. If I sell my hay for 130 a ton and you think that is too much, you buy from someone else. There are often people that bale garbage and think it should be the same price as good hay but smart people won't buy it.





> I know this is a shock to some of you, but farmer's aren't growing hay so that you can afford to keep a horse. They are growing hay to raise money to support their family and pay their bills.
> 
> If they can get good high prices for their hay, more power to them. If they can't get good prices, then maybe they will switch to growing corn for ethanol and there won't be any hay for you at all.
> 
> If you think hay can be raised and sold cheaper, then perhaps you should buy a hay field and give it a try? Why not? If you think they are making such a huge profit, it would be a good little money earning business for you.


I have no problem paying good money for good hay...and I just don't feed horses with it and I feed hay all year long! All of you can talk till your blue in the face.....but I know exactly what I am talking about and it is the truth---again I am not going to generalize but if you think that there are not some hay growers/providers who take advantage of drought than you need to get your head out of the sand...I will just agree to disagree and be done with it.

First cutting---4x5 round bale $30.00 to $40.00 that same bale in July that was first cutting increases to $60.00 to $80.00 sometimes even $100.00 because there is no hay to be bought because there was NO SECOND CUTTING....so that same hay that was cut first cutting double within a couple of months, why because they know that people have to have hay to feed their livestock----NOT JUST HORSES, so they are stuck paying price gouges. I don't begrudge anyone making a living or making a good profit, we owned our own company for 10 yrs so I know what it cost to maintain equipment, pay workman's comp, pay taxes etc etc. but we never took advantage of someone while making our profits.


*Price gouging is a pejorative term referring to a situation in which a seller prices goods or commodities much higher than is considered reasonable or fair. This rapid increase in prices occurs after a demand or supply shock: examples include price increases after hurricanes or other natural disasters. In precise, legal usage, it is the name of a crime that applies in some of the United States during civil emergencies*--Source Wikipedia



I just talked to my hay provider again this morning and he is worried sick because he MAKES HIS LIVING selling hay to *US* that own HORSES and livestock....NO HAY NO MONEY and you lose customers! By the way my hay provider grows very little hay....he has big contracts with places like the college etc that he cuts for hay to sell. So it is not like he can change the game plan in the middle of the game and grow something else...


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

PaulNKS said:


> In all due respect and not to sound argumentative.... I would say that anyone thinking they are being gouged.... Go out and buy your own hayfield, tractor, swather, rake (still needed at times even with the swather), baler, balls of twine, several tons of fertilizer, a few hundred gallons of fuel and see if you can sell the hay any cheaper than the people you think are gouging.
> 
> Hay is not cheap to make. When I sell the excess, I only break even. It pays for the baling of what I keep and the associated expenses. I don't use new equipment. We have an AC WD, WD-45 and an AC 190XT. Nothing fancy. Our balers are not new and our swather and rake have seen better days.
> 
> ...


Yup. And don't forget the cost of repair to that equipment and any downtime for those repairs. Have you ever seen a season go by when SOMETHING didn't need to be fixed?


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

countryfied2011 said:


> I have no problem paying good money for good hay...and I just don't feed horses with it and I feed hay all year long! All of you can talk till your blue in the face.....but I know exactly what I am talking about and it is the truth---again I am not going to generalize but if you think that there are not some hay growers/providers who take advantage of drought than you need to get your head out of the sand...I will just agree to disagree and be done with it.
> 
> *First cutting---4x5 round bale $30.00 to $40.00 that same bale in July that was first cutting increases to $60.00 to $80.00 sometimes even $100.00 because there is no hay to be bought because there was NO SECOND CUTTING....so that same hay that was cut first cutting double within a couple of months, why because they know that people have to have hay to feed their livestock----NOT JUST HORSES, so they are stuck paying price gouges. * I don't begrudge anyone making a living or making a good profit, we owned our own company for 10 yrs so I know what it cost to maintain equipment, pay workman's comp, pay taxes etc etc. but we never took advantage of someone while making our profits.
> 
> ...


I see your point, but what about that farmer whose livelihood depends on having a second or third cutting? If 1/2 to 1/3 of his projected income just doesn't come in, he has every right to raise his prices to compensate. 

We too had a drought a few years back (and may be heading into another) and we got through feeding our rather large herd (and we fed hay year round as well) with a combination of hay and beet pulp. Yeah, we grumbled about the hay quality and prices but we also realized that someone was tryin' to make a living on the backs of our hobby.


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

> I see your point, but what about that farmer whose livelihood depends on having a second or third cutting? If 1/2 to 1/3 of his projected income just doesn't come in, he has every right to raise his prices to compensate.
> 
> We too had a drought a few years back (and may be heading into another) and we got through feeding our rather large herd (and we fed hay year round as well) with a combination of hay and beet pulp. Yeah, we grumbled about the hay quality and prices but we also realized that someone was tryin' to make a living on the backs of our hobby.



Yes, he has every right to charge what he wants(this is America, land of the free) but it doesn't make it right....at least not in my eyes. If this is how they justify it to sleep at night...I hope it is worth it..

A good business person will put away money for a rainy day, our business was seasonal, if the weather was bad there was no work to be done, so we didn't put our eggs into one basket....someone who cuts hay knows that every year might not be a good year, so when the years are good you store your profits back. 

So what your saying is it is oky for them to price gouge, try telling that to a person that raises livestock to provide for their family--is it right that they have to pay the price? 

My horses were not a hobby---I don't even ride, they were a business. I raised and sold walking horses--now they are lawn ornaments. I have several friends in Shelbyville that had breeding barns that raising horses was their livelihood... during that drought they too had to pay double or triple the cost of hay. So it is just not the farmer that the drought effects. Not everyone has horses as a hobby!

I got by during the last drought, I knew it was coming and it is coming again--and those that charged me more for hay because of the drought, I no longer buy hay from them, the next year they were calling me wanting me to buy I told them why I wouldnt....and I was a perfect customer. 

I dont have a problem raising prices up to meet the cost of supplies equipt etc..as long as I am treated fairly.. I am paying $5.00 a bale for grass hay and although I can find it cheaper, my hay man is good to me and I know how he does his hay...but I take care of him also with fresh veggies, fresh eggs, and homemade sausage besides the $5.00 i pay for hay. You scratch my back and I will scratch yours---but it only takes one time for me to find a new seller. In the long run is it really worth loosing a good standing customer to make an xtra 20.00 or so every so often?


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

But it's that way with any commodity in an open market. The price is based on supply and demand. If there is no second cutting, then the price of first cutting will climb. If there is no third cutting, then first cutting will climb even more. 

Some years the apples here are more expensive than others because of a late frost that hits the blooms at just the wrong time. I don't think it is price gouging. The guy who buys apples to press for his apple cider business may not make as much money on cider that year. Or, if the market will bear it, he may raise his prices. 

I have been in hurricane areas and seen the little grocery stores raise the price on flashlights and batteries to 3x the regular price. I have seen people demanding $5 a gallon for gasoline so people can run their generators and keep their chest freezers from thawing. That is price gouging.


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

countryfied2011 said:


> Yes, he has every right to charge what he wants(this is America, land of the free) but it doesn't make it right....at least not in my eyes. If this is how they justify it to sleep at night...I hope it is worth it..
> 
> A good business person will put away money for a rainy day, our business was seasonal, if the weather was bad there was no work to be done, so we didn't put our eggs into one basket....someone who cuts hay knows that every year might not be a good year, so when the years are good you store your profits back.
> 
> ...


How is it any different for the hay farmer than for the person who raises livestock? If there was a horse shortage, would the breeders sell them for lower than the market demands just because they are a nice guy? Doubtful. And why should they? People still have bills to pay whether the economy is working in their favor or not. :shrug:

This is how supply and demand works. You are right though - you don't have to buy from the supplier if you don't like their prices, or their tactics. That is one of the benefits of an open market - you can take your money and walk.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I don't know how you can say hay growers are price gouging. The price of hay, like the price of grain or livestock is set by the market. If you feel one grower is gouging, hay will be cheaper everywhere else. I don't think that is the case.


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ok maybe price gouging is not the correct word...and in my mind I cant comprehend it being a supply and demand thing either...maybe because I have been at work all night and need sleep. To me when a drought strikes a state in essence it is an natural emergency event and we all suffer. I personally and neither could DH take advantage of the situation and maybe to others it is not taking advantage. 

If we have a drought and hay get short around here and my hayman has to go out of state to pick up hay, paying extra for his time, fuel, etc seems logical but to know that Ky has hay for 40.00 dollars a roll and I am charged 100.00. There is no way I can justify in my mind it is supply and demand..lol

My hayman has gone out of state to get hay...he charged me 65.00 a roll, I dont consider that unreasonable when regular price was 40.00. I guess we all have to live with our choices...but I could never charge someone more than what I would be willing to pay for myself regardless of what the product was or whether it was price gouging or supply and demand. It is just how we did business and we never had a problem making a profit and all our customers were by word of mouth. Even now after our business has been closed since 09, we still get customers calling and wanting our services.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Next year if hay is in abundance are you willing to still pay 40.00 a bale when it's selling for 25.00?


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

countryfied2011, I've lived through droughts so bad that we were paying $200/round bale, if we could get it. It wasn't because the hay guy was a jerk, it was simply because hay crops were very sparse if they were worth baling at all, demand was high and it's really not up to him and his wife to get full time jobs to subsidize my hay.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

Several years ago there was a serious drought here in this area of KY. All of the local hay was gone fairly quickly ... the hay you could get from the farmer down the road that put up more than he needed for his own stock so had some extra to sell. At the time that hay was running about $25 to $35 for a 'big round' depending on the size/weight.

Some of the hay dealers that bought up a lot of the local hay to resell had hay for a couple of months after that ... they normally got $10 to $15 more than the farmer because they bought it, paid cash up front and then had to move it to their barns (and pay equipment and workers to do it).

By February, there was no more hay in KY ... we bought from one of the local feed stores when they could find hay ... they were calling all over and when they could find a truckload, hiring a flatbed and drivers and getting it hauled in and it was sold almost before the truck pulled in the lot, at $100 to $125 a roll for 1000 lb to 1200 lb grass hay ... and the feed store owner wasn't finding it regularly.

We also found a hay seller in another county (nearly 80 miles one way) that was out of his own hay and what KY hay he'd been able to buy, but what they had available there was much more expensive to start with and by the time he hired truckers to get it to him, we were paying $150 for half ton big square bales, but it was alfalfa and it was good quality hay. Then we were hauling it with our pickup and flatbed, four bales at a time, from his place back to the farm ... which at the time added another $20 per bale to the cost. 

He definitely wasn't price gouging ... he was making a profit on what he bought to resell, but it wasn't a higher percentage of profit than he would have made on any other hay he bought and resold and it was a lot more trouble locating and trucking it in. He was, quite frankly, doing it because he was trying to keep his regular customers supplied.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Instead of asking the producer to dip into savings or not pay his bills to subsidize prices on a bad year, would it not be more reasonable to ask why the small buyers can't make sure they have a year of feed in reserve? 

I'm sure if you think about it, it will come down to budgets, costing and what they have in the bank but in reality, it's a two way street.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

wr said:


> .... would it not be more reasonable to ask why the small buyers can't make sure they have a year of feed in reserve?


Actually, this is something both my grandfather and my father were very adamant about. They didn't (probably) have a full winter's feed in reserve but they always had 'extra' stacks of hay. They kept a reserve, hay they had left over in mild winters was kept back and while they might sell a little to neighbors that were out in a bad winter, I know they kept enough to feed another 3 months than they would normally have to feed. There were a few winters that they used up most of that reserve, too ... winters where there was still a lot of snow on the ground into late May ... or winters that started in early October.

Some ranchers that had extra hay would normally sell it ... they sometimes got caught out too ... but as you say, it really came down to budgets and what they had in the bank ... and personal styles of ranch management.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

SFM in KY, that's how my family does it too.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

I remember my mother talking about the Mormon cricket invasions in the 1930s ... the worst year the crickets ate a lot of the pasture and almost all the hay crop as well. They saved the garden by putting a 2' high strip of tin around the outside of the garden fence so the crickets couldn't climb into the garden. But they had to sell a lot of their cows so they could feed the ones they kept ... set them back a lot on the ranch. My mother said they only got $20 a head for the cows and my grandfather didn't talk for days after they were sold.

So it wasn't even just the hard winters ...


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

> Next year if hay is in abundance are you willing to still pay 40.00 a bale when it's selling for 25.00?


My hay man has $25.00 rolls right now and I'm paying 40.00 for rolls, its a better quality than the 25.00 rolls. I have very picky animals when it comes to hay so I pay the higher price for the higher quality of hay. So whats your point?



> Instead of asking the producer to dip into savings or not pay his bills to subsidize prices on a bad year, would it not be more reasonable to ask why the small buyers can't make sure they have a year of feed in reserve?
> I'm sure if you think about it, it will come down to budgets, costing and what they have in the bank but in reality, it's a two way street.


Surely none of you complain when the price of gas sky rockets or the cost of groceries goes through the roof..free market right, supply and demand--why should Oil companies subsidize your gas, if you don't ration your driving habits..

My barn holds 300 sq bales and I usually on continuing basis have a least 200 sq bales all yr round in there. I also pay way in advance on hay that hasn't even been cut yet. I also keep a savings account just for hay, so if I have to pay an enormous amount to get by, I wont be robbing Peter to pay Paul so I think as a consumer I am responsible.

Instead of beating a dead horse in the ground....I will politely agree to disagree..regardless of what has been said I wont change my mind on how I feel about. 

I hope the OP is able to sell her horses, around here you can't even give them away.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

countryfied2011 said:


> Surely none of you complain when the price of gas sky rockets or the cost of groceries goes through the roof..free market right, supply and demand--why should Oil companies subsidize your gas, if you don't ration your driving habits.


Nope, you won't hear me complaining about high gas prices because my province is a major oil and gas exporter and I've seen what happens to local economies when oil companies close up shop. On the other side of high gasoline prices, a lot of farm kids are employed in the gas plants, as field operators, pipeline construction projects and a farm wives get great jobs at regional offices instead of making minimum wage cleaning the bank and the skating rink. All that money translates into a financial boom for local businesses.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

"My hay man has $25.00 rolls right now and I'm paying 40.00 for rolls, its a better quality than the 25.00 rolls. I have very picky animals when it comes to hay so I pay the higher price for the higher quality of hay. So whats your point?"

The point was simple--if you want the hay producer to sell you hay for less than the going rate in a bad hay year, then you should be willing to pay more for hay to help the producer when prices are low. It's not all about you. You can't have things both ways or there will be no hay producers. They will all be raising corn or sign up for government plans to pay them for not growing hay.


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

> he point was simple--if you want the hay producer to sell you hay for less than the going rate in a bad hay year, then you should be willing to pay more for hay to help the producer when prices are low. It's not all about you. You can't have things both ways or there will be no hay producers. They will all be raising corn or sign up for government plans to pay them for not growing hay.


obviously you havent been reading my posts...I haven't ask for handout...and have no problems paying a fair price, and I don't think it is all about me. And if you screw your customers, you wont have a need to grow hay because they wont be buying from you anymore--like someone else said--its a two way street~

Let me ask you a question, lets say I owned a landscaping business and you had me mow your lawn for 50.00 a week...3 weeks of the month there was no rain so your grass didn't need mowing, on the 4th week it rained....and you needed my services---but when I came to mow I said it was going to be 150.00 because I had a family to feed and I didnt make any money those 3 weeks....would you pay me to mow or say I was crazy? More than likely you would either not mow or find someone else...which is how a free market works...in the case of drought---the options are limited and more than likely you wont be able to go somewhere else you are stuck paying whatever someone charges...and when someone triples the cost, then I think it is highway robbery....but i have no choice but to buy it...because my animals will die if they have nothing to eat. But hey that is my problem and i deal with it...and like it has been said so many times on HT we each have right to our opinions..I have stated mine and agreed to disagree...:thumb: 

Have a great day~


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

countryfied2011 said:


> Let me ask you a question, lets say I owned a landscaping business and you had me mow your lawn for 50.00 a week...3 weeks of the month there was no rain so your grass didn't need mowing, on the 4th week it rained....and you needed my services---but when I came to mow I said it was going to be 150.00 because I had a family to feed and I didnt make any money those 3 weeks....would you pay me to mow or say I was crazy?


Well, it's not a great example - but sure, if you can find someone to mow it for less then you should get another lawn guy. But if you can't find someone, then you might have to pay up or do it yourself. 

But back to the gas example - people can and do complain when gas prices go up, but it's not like they should be surprised..gas prices fluctuate rather often. Cut back on your frivolous driving, get a more economical vehicle the next time you buy, carpool to work. People like to complain about gas prices but most people don't change their own behavior. So obviously they can still afford to pay more....so what is the incentive to suppliers to sell for less?


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

countryfied2011 said:


> obviously you havent been reading my posts...I haven't ask for handout...and have no problems paying a fair price, and I don't think it is all about me. And if you screw your customers, you wont have a need to grow hay because they wont be buying from you anymore--like someone else said--its a two way street~
> 
> Let me ask you a question, lets say I owned a landscaping business and you had me mow your lawn for 50.00 a week...3 weeks of the month there was no rain so your grass didn't need mowing, on the 4th week it rained....and you needed my services---but when I came to mow I said it was going to be 150.00 because I had a family to feed and I didnt make any money those 3 weeks....would you pay me to mow or say I was crazy? More than likely you would either not mow or find someone else...which is how a free market works...in the case of drought---the options are limited and more than likely you wont be able to go somewhere else you are stuck paying whatever someone charges...and when someone triples the cost, then I think it is highway robbery....but i have no choice but to buy it...because my animals will die if they have nothing to eat. But hey that is my problem and i deal with it...and like it has been said so many times on HT we each have right to our opinions..I have stated mine and agreed to disagree...:thumb:
> 
> Have a great day~


A closer example would be a full year of someone mowing yards every 4 weeks. But it still doesn't work because a landscaper can get more yards. It cost money for a hay grower to get more fields. Also, a hay grower has a lot more money in equipment and fuel than a landscaper.


----------



## PaulNKS (Jan 11, 2009)

All I have to say is if you don't like the price of hay, don't buy it. If you can't afford to feed what you have maybe you need to get rid of the burden.

In this part of the country all you get is one cutting. I normally don't sell hay, but we already have enough hay to get us through this next winter. However, in a year where the drought is so widespread (over several states), I hate to see hay fields remain unused all year. So, I decided that since we have all our hay, I would cut the rest to sell to those that need it. You dang sure bet I'll make a profit. One field that would normally produce almost 3000 square bales is only going to produce about 1000. But, it takes just as much time and fuel to do 1000 bales as 3000, so I should be charging 3 times what it would be. Once I placed an ad on CraigList, I couldn't get it baled fast enough and had to turn people away. Not only that... I don't normally bale small square bales. But, in a year when I have extra and others need it, yeah I'll bale it small bales, as much as I hate handling it, because the people that need the hay will pay a lot more money per ton when it is in small square bales vs. big round bales. 

What amazes me is that people will buy animals knowing that hay/feed costs fluctuate and then throw a fit when they can't afford those fluctuations in price. 

If you don't want to pay the high prices for hay, you have 4 choices.
1. Don't buy it.
2. Grow your own.
3. Don't try to have animals you don't want to pay to feed.
4. Buy enough land and equipment to bale your own hay.

I don't see the problem? I think in a free enterprise, anyone should be allowed to get whatever the market will bear. 

So, if you don't like it, tough.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

A lot of those gouging hay producers during are trucking in from various locations so they can meet the needs of as many of their clients as they can. Not only do they have their own fixed costs, they're paying the going rate for hay in another region and trucking fees per loaded mile. 

Our regional hay prices are usually in around $65 - $85/bale and when our drought was severe, we found that we were reliant upon our neighbors in the US and Ontario. Both places sold hay for about the same as we were paying in Alberta but once you added on transportation from that far away, the average price hit $200/bale and availabilty was still a problem.


----------



## PaulNKS (Jan 11, 2009)

I've been selling hay for $3 per bale.... anyone willing to haul it can have it.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm getting 150 bales of awesome grass hay delivered today. $5.00 a bale $120.00 to deliver (60 miles round trip) and stack in my hayloft. I could have gotten some that was $4.00 a bale from the same guy but it was ditch hay and got rained on a bit. It really looked like nice bales but I didn't want to risk mold, dust and trash.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I'm buying 275 bales of mixed grass hay today for $2.00 bale (roughly $100 a ton) and I have to haul it by truck about 3 miles from the field to my barn. It's a nice timothy mix with few weeds. I've been buying hay from this guy for close to 10 years, he's not making a profit just covering his costs.


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

Irish Pixie said:


> I'm buying 275 bales of mixed grass hay today for $2.00 bale (roughly $100 a ton) and I have to haul it by truck about 3 miles from the field to my barn. It's a nice timothy mix with few weeds. I've been buying hay from this guy for close to 10 years, he's not making a profit just covering his costs.


Wow, that is very cheap. I'm also in NY but in the Capital Region. I pay $4.00 per bale including delivery, which is still a good deal for me because I can't physically stack 200 bales anyway. I am not sure my hay guy makes any money...he must, I think, but $2.00 is really low!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Just got my delivery. The guys said that it's true that price of hay is going to go through the roof and it will be hard to find. What is in the fields now is dying...especially alfalfa. So I am so happy to be set now WHEW! What a great feeling!


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Well, my hay guy raised his prices! First time in 4 years, and I have to pay $2.25 a bale (full 50lb bales) out of the field. He had fertilized and reseeded this field with trefoil a few years ago, and the hay is absolutely perfect. I don't usually feed legumes but this hay is wonderful.

While I was there to get the first load he noticed his rake tractor was leaking oil (hopefully a minor fix) and on the fourth a parked rack wagon with a 100+ bales on it jumped it's tire block and flew backwards down the hill and smashed in a ditch. The rack was totally ruined and it looked like the running gear was twisted.  What I paid him for my 282 bales won't buy a good used running gear and the racks are wicked expensive. He said, "Whatcha gunna do? It's always something." If I had a nickel for everytime I heard a farmer say that I'd be rich. 

I don't begrudge the man his 25 cent a bale increase one little bit.


----------



## 1sttimemom (Mar 1, 2005)

You guys are making me so jealous of your affordable hay. I mean to tell you there is just about NO hay available here. What is available is super pricey. We are looking into alternatives like chaffhaye, pellets, and cubes, etc, to suppliment. Even those are $$$ but at least we can get them.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

Our hay is still 'affordable' here in KY but it's been so hot and dry that if the temperatures don't moderate and we get some rain ... quite a lot of rain ... we will be out of pasture and feeding hay before the end of July. Even at fairly reasonable prices, an additional 3 or 4 months of feeding hay is going to pinch ... normally we don't have to start haying until some time in October or November.


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

> Irish Pixie---I don't begrudge the man his 25 cent a bale increase one little bit.


I wouldn't either if I were paying YOUR prices...I started out paying 2.50 a bale 5yrs ago and am now paying 5.00. How much would you like your hay man if that was the cost you had to pay and it went up .50 every year? Diesel went down about .50 this year--so the gas prices cant be blamed this time around. 

We don't get ours delivered either. I'm fortunate though, mine lives few miles down the road. Your little 282 bales is a pittance to what I buy in hay every year....I spend between $4 to $5 thousand a year on hay. I also pay one or two people to stack it in my barn..so there is that cost also each time I buy hay.



> PaulNKS--All I have to say is if you don't like the price of hay, don't buy it. If you can't afford to feed what you have maybe you need to get rid of the burden.


At your prices of hay at $3.00, I could buy my hay and furnish the neighbors on our road also, haha. My animals are not a burden to me (if they were they would be gone)--doesn't mean I have to like the prices that I pay. I could leave my producer at any time, but I would have to travel farther-and the quality might not be as good. I like his hay--so I pay his prices--my choice so I deal with it...again doesn't mean I have to like it (I think it is called "Freedom of Speech") :sing:

*I just wonder how many of you would be singing the same tune if next year your hay went up 1.00 or two per bale*?



> Even at fairly reasonable prices, an additional 3 or 4 months of feeding hay is going to pinch ... normally we don't have to start haying until some time in October or November.


 I started two weeks ago....Last bad drought we had in Middle TN was in 2007, I bought alfafa oat pellets that I supplimented and Standlee Timothy/Alfalfa pellets. I spent the winter months pulling off sections of round bales to feed...I am praying that I wont have to do that again..It was a pain in the you know what to pull.


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

I am looking for other hay because I know my hayman will be running out.....so i have a dumb question for those who bale hay---in comparison of a round bale, regular sq bale vs a 3x3x8ft bale where would it fall in the category of a round bale or med size square bale? The reason why i am asking because there is a person selling these for $80.00 and I have no clue about them, whether that would be a good price etc. TIA

Edited to add it is first cutting Orchard Grass and mixed grass, the picture looks good..lol


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

countryfied2011 said:


> I wouldn't either if I were paying YOUR prices...I started out paying 2.50 a bale 5yrs ago and am now paying 5.00. How much would you like your hay man if that was the cost you had to pay and it went up .50 every year? Diesel went down about .50 this year--so the gas prices cant be blamed this time around.
> 
> We don't get ours delivered either. I'm fortunate though, mine lives few miles down the road. Your little 282 bales is a pittance to what I buy in hay every year....I spend between $4 to $5 thousand a year on hay. I also pay one or two people to stack it in my barn..so there is that cost also each time I buy hay.
> 
> ...


My hay price has tripled since I started buying from my hay guy. I know how much equipment, baler twine, gas, and land taxes cost so if his prices jumped a buck or two a bale I'd realize that something serious happened, but I'd never think that he was price gouging. 

I think it's called the cost of keeping animals- if you can't afford them it may be time to send some down the road. Or maybe you just like to complain? :shrug: I would think that someone in a often dry area would keep extra hay but that's just me.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

1sttimemom said:


> You guys are making me so jealous of your affordable hay. I mean to tell you there is just about NO hay available here. What is available is super pricey. We are looking into alternatives like chaffhaye, pellets, and cubes, etc, to suppliment. Even those are $$$ but at least we can get them.


I used to supplement my old gelding's hay with a Blue Seal product called Hay Stretcher (I'd have to soak it some for him) and it worked well. I imagine most companies offer something similar.

I hope you can find something that works, you do have beautiful horses.


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

IP, i didnt say my hayman was price gouching...maybe you need to learn to read. Like you have never complain about the price of something...yeah right. Its a free country, I can complain all I want...besides i wasnt the one that started the original complaint to begin with.



> IPWell, my hay guy raised his prices! First time in 4 years,





> My hay price has tripled since I started buying from my hay guy


 wow 4 yrs...and it has tripled and you only pay 2.25 a bale now...so what you were 1.41 a bale or somewhere around there...good for you


I never said I couldnt afford my animals...Each state is different...we all have different prices to pay....i bet you wouldnt keep your animals too long if you were paying what others had to pay. Again read thru my post....I keep 200 bales stocked in the barn continously all year long...but duh if there is none to buy it is kinda hard to stock...have 200 coming next week and have about 4 round bales and 75 sq already in the barn.. The last time we had a drought was five years ago..i dont call that frequently...again learn to read someone's post~

Now I am done....Have a great weekend, and may you always have hay!


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

My kids used to say it was a free country when I chided them about whining. :happy2: 

I wouldn't bet your life on me selling my stock over a jump in hay prices. I also didn't indicate you said anything about price gouging, did I? Perhaps you should heed your own advice, eh? Um, you stock up when an item is plentiful to carry you through when it's not. 

You do what you gotta do or you sell out. Pretty simple.


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

countryfied2011 said:


> wow 4 yrs...and it has tripled and you only pay 2.25 a bale now...so what you were 1.41 a bale or somewhere around there...good for you!


I was paying 75 cents a bale (the going rate was 50 cents to a $1 a bale depending on the type of hay) when I first started buying from my hay guy in 2002. :happy2:


----------



## 1sttimemom (Mar 1, 2005)

OK guys!!! This post was never intended to start a war. Seriously, some of us are having real trouble finding hay. If I am selling some horses it is my choice because I want to be able to care for them properly and feed them well. I see too many who'd rather let the animals go hungry cuz they can't afford feed. Trust me we are calling like crazy, checking craig's list daily, etc. I just bought a 1/2 ton of bulk alfalfa pellets to suppliment with just in case. Right now we have some pasture but with extreme hot dry weather that may not last as long as normal. And don't even mention the huge fires here that are also contributing to the prob. 

For those who are asking about round vs squares, etc. Ask about weight of bales. If possible buy it on a per ton basis and have it weighed!!! You would be surprised about how much more you will get for your $$$ this way.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

It's only price gouging if the seller can get it for cheap and then marks it up to way over the normal price because the buyers are desperate.

The farmer selling hay for a high price isn't getting it cheap. He's paid the same amount for seed and fertilizer. His property taxes are the same, his water bill is the same, his mortgage and the payments on the tractor are the same, his fuel bill has gone way up, yet he has 1 cutting of hay instead of 3. So that 1 cutting of hay has cost him 3 times his usual costs for hay (minus some labor costs, because he is only baling and moving 1 cutting).

But if you think he is selling hay for $350 a ton and it's only cost him $25 a ton to make it, then buy yourself a hay field and some equipment. Grow your own hay for $25 a ton and sell it to all your friends and neighbors for $25 a ton. And good for you for your generosity. Your friends and neighbors will love you..... as long as you are giving them cheap hay.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

And yes, hay costs more in the winter. Unless you want hay that was left to sit in the field and get wet. There is labor to move it and a whale of a lot of money for a building to store it so it stays dry and doesn't get moldy.


----------



## crazy4equines (Apr 15, 2012)

I wish I could send some of my hay your way, but i am going to need it too. It is bad here in northern Illinois, we have had no rain for so long and i am now seeing hay prices go up here $5-$8 per bale, normally hay prices are 2.50-3.75 per bale. I am very fortunate that my normal hay guy still sells hay to me for the last 8 years at 1.50 a bale but he is not going to be able to supply me for all of my needs and I had to find another hay supplier and I just paid $3 per bale and got about 250 bales from him. Everyone is talking around here about it being a bad hay year and I believe it.


----------

